# interest in UQM 150 motor / controller?



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Depends highly on the price. Maybe it can be controlled by a BAMOCAR or other inverter. May I ask how you'r planning to het them?


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

Jan said:


> Depends highly on the price. Maybe it can be controlled by a BAMOCAR or other inverter. May I ask how you'r planning to get them?


I can tell more in 2 days...
Current asking price incl. vat and cost = about 3500 euro's for single motor, set price: also E 3500...


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

boekel said:


> I can tell more in 2 days...
> Current asking price incl. vat and cost = about 3500 euro's for single motor, set price: also E 3500...


Set price is including inverter??? I want! Prety please.


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

Jan said:


> Set price is including inverter??? I want! Prety please.


I shouldn't have mentioned that price, as it's a closed auction, will probably go up.
The real question is: what is a good maximum for the motor only, and how much for the combo?

The single motor could be used as a generator......or couldn't it?


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, I suppose so. But a 150kw PM motor for 3500 is still very reasonable. Half the power is already close to E 3000.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

boekel said:


> I shouldn't have mentioned that price, as it's a closed auction, will probably go up.
> The real question is: what is a good maximum for the motor only, and how much for the combo?
> 
> The single motor could be used as a generator......or couldn't it?


http://www.vaxosystems.com/store/products/104-hvh250-090po-pm-g1-remy-electric-motor.aspx

Remy is a great AC motor, 150kw motor retails for 7000$USD

http://www.vaxosystems.com/store/products/105-pm100dx-rinehart-motion-systems-inverter.aspx

Rinhart motion pm100dx 100kw inverter retails for 8000$USD


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok I hope I didn't bid to much...this is the result:
The motor without controller sold for the price I mentioned.

I bought 1 'set': (large pictures in the link below)
http://boekel.nu/foto/11/2012-03ev/










And some cells:









The thing is...I payed allmost 9000 euro's for the motor-combination, and 1700 euro's for the batteries...without seeing them in person...
So I will be sweating for the next week to see what I really bought...


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats, Boekel. But 9000? That means almost 2000 additional costs? That's a lot.


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

Jan said:


> Congrats, Boekel. But 9000? That means almost 2000 additional costs? That's a lot.


9000 is including 15% auction costs, and 19% vat (when buying a motor from an other source you'll have to ad vat and import duties also) 
If the set is ok, it's still a bargain 

I'm tempted to replace my 75 kW air-cooled motor for this water cooled set...(peak power is about the same btw).


----------

